# Hospital This Morning At



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My daughter called at 1:00 to ask if I'd go to ER with her to take Taylin, age three and half. Tay was coughing something awful and sounded like a seal , we suspected croup and it is. I'd had her all day and her she was sick and her eyes were discharging all day. At 1:00 her cough scared momma. Besides croup she has conjuctivitis in both eyes. I didn't know that croup is a flu bug and that it is highly contagious and that it is in your throat, not your lungs. I thought I knew everything, now I have to start over.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Geez Tawnya! Enough already!

You have three more days to get all this out of your system, and then I expect 2008 to be much better for you guys!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Poor baby









Not the way to begin the new year...

I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry to here that your little cutie pie is sick, I always hate it when the children are sick. When my Son would get sick I would tell the wife that I hate to see him sick, I would rather it be *YOU * instead of him.







She never saw the humor in that statement. Anyway I hope she get better soon and I hope you all have a uneventful 2008. Happy New Years


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I hope the little girls gets better soon. That's no fun spending hours at the emergency room in the middle of the night.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ahh, the joys of Croup!!!








Hope everyone gets to feeling better soon!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

So sorry Taylin has the croup!! Jimmy had it every time you turned around as a toddler. Getting in the shower with steam will help, as well as humidifiers in the room. Course a lot of rocking and praying help too!!








Take care and keep her out of the cold!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear the little one is sick
Hope she makes a speedy recovery

Don


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sgalady said:


> So sorry Taylin has the croup!! Jimmy had it every time you turned around as a toddler. Getting in the shower with steam will help, as well as humidifiers in the room. Course a lot of rocking and praying help too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those of us in the north, going outside in the cold helps too. Don't stick them in a snowdrift







, but a ride in a cold car can help the cough before they make it to the ER. Been there, done that.......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, Tawnya!!! I'm so sorry to hear that Tay is so sick but it sounds like Jen did the right thing - - she called her MAMA for help! Smart daughter (has she now redeemed herself for her ice-fall???







)

Hope Tay feels better soon!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Nathan said:


> So sorry Taylin has the croup!! Jimmy had it every time you turned around as a toddler. Getting in the shower with steam will help, as well as humidifiers in the room. Course a lot of rocking and praying help too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those of us in the north, going outside in the cold helps too. Don't stick them in a snowdrift







, but a ride in a cold car can help the cough before they make it to the ER. Been there, done that.......








[/quote]

Just found this and am sorry the croup bug has bitten, 2 kids both with ER visits here. The advice given above for warm steam showers helps, humidifiers etc you already know.

We're cold here in Colorado, and I've never heard of the cold air helping a cough. No flame intended. I'm off for a cold ride in the car cause I have a cough that won't quit









Take care of the little one and keep us posted.

Out thoughts are with you and yours for a healthier new year. Aren't you supposed to be getting ready for a spring rally?

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> We're cold here in Colorado, and I've never heard of the cold air helping a cough.


When our first son was about 1 year old...my DW and I RUSHED him into the ER (about a 15 min drive) because he was having a hard time breathing and had a slight cough.

By the time we got there (was a cold night)....it was gone. Doctor kinda laughed and said "First time parents"...we told him the story and he said it happens all the time.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tawnya

We hope for a speedy recover.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're cold here in Colorado, and I've never heard of the cold air helping a cough.


When our first son was about 1 year old...my DW and I RUSHED him into the ER (about a 15 min drive) because he was having a hard time breathing and had a slight cough.

By the time we got there (was a cold night)....it was gone. Doctor kinda laughed and said "First time parents"...we told him the story and he said it happens all the time.
[/quote]

Too funny, that is exactly what happened! the cold air had calmed it down. But by the time we go the hospital the warm air cough had made it start again, she was like gasping in a way. The ER doctor laughed and said yep, cold air helps considerably and take her out for a few minutes at a time when she is coughing real hard or wheezing. She was doing a little better late yesterday afternoon and the drops were helping her eyes. Now her Grammie and her momma are getting sick...of course!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Too funny, that is exactly what happened! the cold air had calmed it down. ....snip...


Lesson learned....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Now her Grammie and her momma are getting sick...of course!


Best wishes for aspeedy recovery!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Too funny, that is exactly what happened! the cold air had calmed it down. ....snip...


Lesson learned....








[/quote]

Wow! ya learn something new everyday. I'm seriously going to sit outside as I can't stand this cough.

Grammie and Momma get well soon!

Bill.

edit, now you wouldn't let me sit outside if this only works for a childs croup would you


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> edit, now you wouldn't let me sit outside if this only works for a childs croup would you


I'm almost positive they wouldn't


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Too funny, that is exactly what happened! the cold air had calmed it down. ....snip...


Lesson learned....








[/quote]

Wow! ya learn something new everyday. I'm seriously going to sit outside as I can't stand this cough.

Grammie and Momma get well soon!

Bill.

edit, now you wouldn't let me sit outside if this only works for a childs croup would you








[/quote]

Well....not for more then 2-3 hours.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Taylin's fever got to 103.8 last night, poor little thing. Jen took her to dr again, she now has croup, bronchitis and double ear infection and the conjuctivitis. Not sure who is getting less sleep due to the coughing, Taylin or her momma!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh my Tawnya!
A quadruple whammy








Please tell Tay and momma we hope she's feeling better real soon


----------

